# Aquaria Memes? (sorry guys I'm bored)



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

*Aquaria Memes!!! (sorry guys I'm bored)*

Hey guys,

Just wondering, what are some memes that you guys could relate to the aquaria hobby (SW or FW)? 

I got bored (I know i should sleep) so I decided to make a few lol.

Let's all share some of our habits/frustrations/achievements and challenges about the aquaria hobby! 

Here are some that I can definitely relate (in fact, this is happening to me right now!! lol). What are yours? 

Regards,

iBetta


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

lol if i have the time I'll do some scumbag steve ones


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

My favourite, LOL:

Hitler finds out about AEFW


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hahahah the shrimp one!
i want a dorkfish! *.*


----------



## uslanja (Feb 15, 2011)

Just killing time on a Sunday morning and found my way in here...... way too funny!!!! Being a SW fan I just couldn't get enough of "Hitler finds out about AEFW"!!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

lol I said the same thing about my HC  
Its like it refuses to grow


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

iBetta said:


> hahahah the shrimp one!
> i want a dorkfish! *.*


They are green humphead parrot fish


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I find HC to be very fast growing. Maybe you guys are complicating it, just give it light, co2, and nutrients.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL800852778C75B59C&feature=plcp


----------

